# 1966 Blue Ridge Beverages ACL Bottle, Uniontown, PA



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm trying to get as many bottles photographed and documented as I can, for site reference purposes. Here's a 1966 Owens-Illinois Duraglas bottle made at Plant 3, Huntington, WV. On the back of the  bottle it says this was property of the Coca-Cola company. So I wonder if this was a regional or national brand such as Whistle, etc. Anyhow, I love the mountain backdrop on the front, and the art-deco glass design on the shoulder.


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 22, 2018)

Very nice bottle indeed!
There was a Blue Ridge Bottling Co. here in St. Louis, Missouri that bottled Blue Ridge Beverages. I am not sure if your bottle and mine are related or not, but the mountain scenes are somewhat similar. Blue Ridge Bottling Co. was in business in St. Louis from approx. 1915 to 1982. From 1942 to 1949 The operation was known as Hires Bottling Co. In 1950 it was Blue Ridge Bottling Co til the end.
All my ACL version date from the mid 1950's to the late 1960's. I do know Blue Ridge Beverages were very popular in Virginia. Not sure where else it was bottled.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice clean bottles you have. To me the two companies look like they are totally separate and regional. The whole bottle design is different. Thanks for sharing the photos to compare.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 24, 2018)

How about that! I have family next to Uniontown. Very nice bottle!  I would have snatched that one up.


----------

